# Trou trop petit pour brancher en USB



## gluzy (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me suis récemment procurer une Apple TV par une vente de particulier à particulier mais le seul problème est que pour la "rendre plus ouverte et plus performante", j'ai besoin de la brancher en USB seulement le trou de l'Apple tv est trop petit pour accueillir mon câble 
Usb/Micro Usb.

Merci d'avance,
Gluzy


----------



## esales (2 Décembre 2011)

Il existe 3 tailles de prises USB :
- normal
- mini
- micro

Vous avez probablement un câble mini-USB. C'est un micro-USB qu'il faut. Ce format est beaucoup utilisé par des téléphones portables.
A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas plus petit en USB.


----------



## gluzy (10 Décembre 2011)

C'est exact !! Je te remercie !!


----------

